# USB-funktioniert nicht !!!

## Dr.Strangelove2004

Moin moin,

also ich habe ein Dell-Inspirion 8500, habe jetzt endlich auf den 2.6.3-er Kernel geupdate und nun funktionieren meine Logitech USB-Mouse und USB-Keyboard nicht mehr. Um genau zu sein, es leuchtet nicht einmal mehr ein Lämpchen,und erkannt wird auch die Hardware nicht, obwohl beim 2.4-er alles tadellos funktioniert.

Hier meine Kernel-optionen für meinen 2.6.3-gentoo-dev-sources-rc1 Kernel

```

<*> Support for USB[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                            

---   Miscellaneous USB options

[*]   USB device filesystem

[*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

---   USB Host Controller Drivers

<>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<>   OHCI HCD support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support---   USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*] HID input layer support (NEW)

[ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

[*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

```

----------

## psyqil

Check dch mal mit 

```
lspci -v
```

ob Deine USB-Controller nicht vielleicht doch OHCI und/oder EHCI brauchen...

Edit: Oh, Firstposter! Herzlich willkommen!

----------

## Dr.Strangelove2004

Okay, demnach muss ich EHCI benutzen, bringt aber auch keine Besserung 

irgendwelche anderen Vorschläge ??? Bitte ...

----------

## unix

Mach EHCI und OHCI rein

----------

## MrTom

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal alle nehmen und vor allem würde ich persönlich alles als Modul erstellen und Hotplug (steht in der Installations-Doku ganz unten, kurz nach Kernel glaub ich) installieren.

Dann muss man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen und es belastet den Rechner kaum...

----------

## Dr.Strangelove2004

Danke das hat das Problem gelöst, hatte einfach vergessen hotplug erneut zu installiern arrg ..., vielen dank !!!

----------

